

Yegge: Software has its own political axis - mooreds
https://plus.google.com/110981030061712822816/posts/KaSKeg4vQtz

======
lucian303
Interesting take. I'd like to know what a "proper" use of eval would be, being
on either side of the programming "political spectrum." Except, for cases
where the user is trusted enough to execute code directly in the system (such
as systems that generate other systems), I don't see and have not seen a
single good use of eval(). I've seen tons of horrible uses for it though.

